# how do I find ~/Library/Containers?????



## amylewis (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay, someone posted a fix for my mail problems saying:

1) Close mail

2) Using Terminal run this command: 
sqlite3 ~/Library/Mail/V2/MailData/Envelope\ Index vacuum;​3) Move the following file somewhere else or delete it (I moved it in case  ):

1) Close mail

2) Using Terminal run this command: 
sqlite3 ~/Library/Mail/V2/MailData/Envelope\ Index vacuum;​3) Move the following file somewhere else or delete it (I moved it in case  ):

~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail​I cannot for the life of me find ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail!!!
I have tried everything, and no way in Finder can I find that folder or file. Help!!!!!!


How do you find those invisible hidden files???? I'm tearing my hair out here!

I tried opening a new Finder window from the dock icon, searching my disk, everything I can think of, and I cannot find that file. Please someone help!

A.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of OS X are you running, and which version is the instructions for? Also, which part aren't you finding, the Library folder, the Container folder, or the com.apple.mail file?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The library folder is hidden on recent versions of Mac OS. 

You can display it by running this terminal command:


```
sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
```


----------

